

Colemak: a modern, ergonomic alternative to Qwerty and Dvorak keyboard layouts - henning
http://colemak.com/

======
getonit
Long story short: Dvorak is better than Qwerty by a long way, Colemak is
better still, but not by as much. If you know Qwerty and were thinking of
learning Dvorak, learn Colemak instead. If you know Dvorak already, don't
worry about Colemak - it'd be a lot of effort for not much benefit.

(Cue Dvorak devotees with burning stakes and pitchforks?)

~~~
pook
I switched to dvorak awhile ago. I still catch myself having a frisson of
pleasure in the act of typing some words; typing feels like an intricate
finger tango at times.

The only gripe I still have with it is _every single time_ I type ls -alx

Check out, if you haven't, <http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/carpalx/>

<http://mkweb.bcgsc.ca/carpalx/?worst_layout> is indeed the stuff of
nightmares.

~~~
getonit
Thanks for those. I've not yet found time to switch, but it'll be to Colemak
if and when I ever do. I'm a guitarist, so intricate finger tangos sound like
my kinda thing :)

